# Crazy idea



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Has anyone ever thought of using a ridgid 700 on clearing drain lines similar to a drill method?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

It seems like it would be unwieldy and might not have the rpm. Plus, if you got locked up on something, that 700 would spin around and knock your head off. 

I've never done the drill thing but it sounds like a better option.




Paul


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Yes...that's definitely a crazy idea :shutup:


----------

